# Bay hippie outfitters 10/10



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Another easy limit of redfish this morning ! Had chip and Pete today and they left with a box full of redfish ! Give us a call to come get on the trip of a lifetime !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

